# Hopton Wood Quarry No.2, Derbyshire - Jan 09



## 85 Vintage (Feb 15, 2009)

First a bit of info....
The quarry was opened in 1789 by the Gell family, in 1791/2 they had Via Gellia Road built to connect the quarry to the wharf at Cromford. Via Gellia, mean Gells Road. By 1850 the quarry was producing 100,00 tons of fluxing stone plus some decorative stone for Chatsworth House and Westminister Hall. In 1920 during the depression, the quarry was one of a few still working as it became a major contractor to supply the Imperial War Grave Commission with head stones for the service men and women of the First World War. In February of 1928, the Prince of Wales (who later became King George), visited the mason's shed on site that were carving the head stones.
It's called Hopton Wood No.2 because before this quarry was opened, the family operated a quarry called Hopton Wood on the other side of the road.

Only thing I can't seem to find is when it closed, but it's now a nature reserve. Adjacent to the quarry are the tunnels for Middleton Mine. I mooched about for a good few hours and got a few... pics 

I took this picture to try and get the contrast of the orangey/red rock, it's at the far end of the quarry.






Along the floor of the quarry





Literally thousands of snail shells on the floor of the quarry, some quite colourful















Looked like another bit of rock at a quick glance, then noticed it had a hole through it





Higher up the quarry I spotted these




They're joined, just 2 rectangular 'rooms' that aren't very big. A favourite for chavs/druggies, fireworks had been let off in there but also a couple of cans of deodorant that looked like they had been used to sniff the solvents or something else to set fire to, could still smell it. Quite nice actually 

These were just round the corner, seemed to be in the wrong area to be associated with Middleton Mine. There had been some rock fall on the quarry area below, so couldn't tell if there was another entrance in the rock face.





Quite a few bits of old quarry machinery dotted about seemed to be mainly the cabs though. Also a van and two cars being consumed by the quarry. Looked to be parts of other cars too. No telling if there's anymore complete cars burried.




























































Looking towards the far end of the quarry, can see the different levels of the quarry too


----------



## crickleymal (Feb 15, 2009)

Looks like a good explore and some nice photos. That;s an old Marina if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## 85 Vintage (Feb 15, 2009)

crickleymal said:


> Looks like a good explore and some nice photos. That;s an old Marina if I'm not mistaken.



Thanks

I thought that too, vinyl roof option too


----------



## Lightbuoy (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice bit of history with this site. An odd selection of vehicles -makes ya wonder what happened to the rest of each vehicle -a very choosy thief perhaps? 

Ta,


----------



## NobodyGirl (Feb 15, 2009)

I like I like!!!! Would make a good location to a weird serial killer film i think...


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 16, 2009)

The vehicles look as if they're in a bog and just sinking into the mire!  It's great the way they look.
Love the quarry itself...looks huge. That must have been a good mooch.
Nice find and history, Vintage.


----------



## TK421 (Feb 16, 2009)

Interesting report there, there are 2 types of vintage lorry in this shot, the top one is a Foden, possibly an 
S34 or S36, the 'slotted blue cab' below is from a Scammell Highwayman or Routeman, both classic designs!!


----------



## 85 Vintage (Feb 16, 2009)

TK421 said:


> Interesting report there, there are 2 types of vintage lorry in this shot, the top one is a Foden, possibly an
> S34 or S36, the 'slotted blue cab' below is from a Scammell Highwayman or Routeman, both classic designs!!



Nice bit of info there. I did have a look at the 'Foden' for any plates that might have had a makers name or something on them, did find anything. Both of the cabs looked like they were made of fibreglass, would that be right?

Here's the name badge of the following cab (ROTAIR 13) in my 1st post. Don't know if it's of any interest to you..


----------



## 85 Vintage (Feb 16, 2009)

Here's a couple more pics of cars, well what's left of them


----------



## TK421 (Feb 17, 2009)

Hello mate, yes at that time both truck manufacturers were making stuff with fibreglass cabs, they will probably outlive us all, and certainly they have outlived the companies who made them. Thanks for posting the other photo, not quite sure what that is!! Great explore.


----------

